# wooden arrow diameters



## dthx (Jun 12, 2011)

why should I select one dia. over another. I shoot a longbow and want to buy some wooden arrows....dont know which dia that I need.....pros and cons?


----------



## IAIS604 (Apr 11, 2010)

Different spines.

An extract from http://www.rosecityarchery.com/bowhunting_with_wood.htm#From Shaft to Finished Arrow :


"The spine weight, or "stiffness" of the shaft is the most important characteristic of the arrow shaft. Wood Arrows are spined both automatically and manually. The average dozen arrows with the same spine weight will not vary more than plus or minus five pounds, and that difference is sometimes hard to notice for the bowhunter.
Unlike aluminum, fiberglass or carbon shafts, the spine weight of Wood Arrows is virtually natural and cannot be "manufactured" - * the spine weight is solely determined by the size of diameter of the shaft and the density of the wood. * " The density depends on the type of wood: cedar, spruce, etc.

So perhaps the real question is what spine do you need for your bow weight and draw length. The link and other tables on that website should help with this:

http://www.rosecityarchery.com/spine.htm


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

dthx said:


> why should I select one dia. over another. I shoot a longbow and want to buy some wooden arrows....dont know which dia that I need.....pros and cons?


Well depending on what weights are available to you in different shaft diameters, the arrows paradox becomes more of a tuning issue with larger arrows and skinnier shelves, in my opinion. Thicker arrows, on the other hand, give you more options for tuning cuz you have more material to work with if you like to tinker. If you're not fussing with arrows for anything but just shooting, I'd just stick with the slimmest arrow you can shoot....

I'd also check out Sitka Spruce shafts and one place to look at would be http://www.hildebrandarrowshafts.com/ 

Much Aloha... :beer:


----------



## cossack (May 11, 2011)

Rattus - I've looked at the hilderbrand site and spruce shafts. I'll assume your experience with them has been good since you've recommended it above. How do you like the spruce compared to POC?


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

cossack said:


> Rattus - I've looked at the hilderbrand site and spruce shafts. I'll assume your experience with them has been good since you've recommended it above. How do you like the spruce compared to POC?


I'm not sure where I got my spruce shafts from actually... It may have been Hildebrand or somewhere else... it was a time when I wasn't really internet savvy and did things mostly from catalogs and phone calls.... 

Commercial grade POC is hard to beat from an aethetic standpoint. It takes treatment, shapes easy, smells great, and is relatively durable. It is expensive and then there is shipping to Hawaii. 

Spruce is a great wood, and tougher than cedar in my estimation and still isn't hard to work with. They say it is lighter than Cedar, but I couldn't tell you since I've not compared them. 

I like experimenting with woods and have tried all kinds of woods and like the idea of making my own shafts and experimenting with dowels of different woods... like my current drive towards Birch.... :grin:

Much Aloha,

:beer:


----------



## cossack (May 11, 2011)

thanks.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

You didn't mention what spine you're looking for. If you bow is a heavy one, shooting 70# or more, you'll have a difficult time finding the right shafts without going to 23/64s. Port Orford cedar in the 45-65# range can generally be found in 11/32s. Much lighter and you'll be shooting 5/16s. These are generalizations for POC and since it's a natural marterial they can vary quite a bit.


----------



## Nam Nguyen (Jan 29, 2011)

i don't have a spine tester or test spine besides bend the shafts with my hands. I just use 3/8" diameter arrows. Not the norm but I don't like shooting light weak arrows.


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

I would say stay away from the 5/16's, they dont hold up compared to the 11/32's. I shoot 11/32 shafts and they are a good choice. The 23/64's are beefy but you will pay for the extra weight of the shafts. They are really good for hunting applications. If you are going to shoot target, stick with the 11/32 shafts...


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

BowmanJay said:


> I would say stay away from the 5/16's, they dont hold up compared to the 11/32's. I shoot 11/32 shafts and they are a good choice. The 23/64's are beefy but you will pay for the extra weight of the shafts. They are really good for hunting applications. If you are going to shoot target, stick with the 11/32 shafts...


I personally don't shoot anything but 3/8 or 23/64ths, but if the spine is correct, and the wood is hardy, why would a 5/16ths be any less of an arrow than a 1/32 more diameter at 11/32?

I'm also in receipt of instruction that sayed on my traditional longbows, that the smaller diameter arrows are more tolerant than thicker. Any comment on that information?

Aloha... :beer:


----------

